
Elon Musk says Mark Zuckerberg has 'limited understanding' of AI - davidiach
http://mashable.com/2017/07/25/elon-musk-mark-zuckerberg-ai/#sKIrQm6eOiqm
======
naturalgradient
This is somewhat ironic considering how Elon Musk's claims on the danger of AI
are viewed in the more serious research community (as overly dramatic).

The consensus amongst many researchers in the area seems to be that we should
focus on the dangers of narrow AI applications (social media filtering,
targeting) and privacy concerns.

I liked a comment I saw somewhere on r/machinelearning (or twitter) where
someone said if you have a text about the consequences of AI and cannot
replace 'AI' with statistical learning and then read the text with a straight
face, you are probably overdramatising.

